# Clippers vs dremel



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I've been having a struggle lately getting my boy comfortable with nail clipping. He is very comfortable with me handling any part of him. Ear cleaning, teeth (when he was on kibble) grooming and actually loves massage including paws and toes.

So when he started mouthing my hand while trying to clip, I thought hard about it. He was clearly telling me that it wasn't just nervousness. He does not mouth my hand ever and when he does it while clipping, he turns his head away.

Something about it hurt him even though IWas nowhere near the quick. So I pressed my own fingernail hard and yup, it does hurt a little.

So yesterday I searched this site for dremel info. Picked one that others had luck with and bought one at Walmart.

My boy accepted it like a champ. I am going slow as he needed a desensitizing of sorts that this tool just vibrates but no pressure. Best of all, I don't need to bribe him with treats. Just some neck scratching and belly rubs to reassure him.

I figured I'd post my experience for anyone thinking about switching from clippers to a dremmel


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree. I also switched from the clippers to a dremel. The clipper to work, does seem to squeeze the nail especially for dogs with big tough nails and I think that it what causes the discomfort. Sting took to the dremel right away as long as gets his 2 small treats per paw


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

I got a dremel for Christmas and I've been using it a lot. I like it, the dogs like it, it seems like a win-win. One thing I really like is that the nails are now soft and rounded instead of sharp when they're newly cut.


----------



## Chandra (Jul 12, 2015)

can you tell me what model? Was it special for dogs? How long should the nails be and if they're too long now how do you shorten them to make the quicks recede without bleeding every time? Our 14 month old drags his back paws so the 2 middle nails wear down quite a lot. We walk him a few miles daily with lots of opportunity to be on the shoulder or on a dirt path. Today it was about 4 miles and his one paw was bleeding. I clip his nails weekly by about 1/8th of an inch. Anything more than that results in a yelp and blood. Thanks in advance for your advice and info.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Chandra said:


> can you tell me what model? Was it special for dogs? How long should the nails be and if they're too long now how do you shorten them to make the quicks recede without bleeding every time? Our 14 month old drags his back paws so the 2 middle nails wear down quite a lot. We walk him a few miles daily with lots of opportunity to be on the shoulder or on a dirt path. Today it was about 4 miles and his one paw was bleeding. I clip his nails weekly by about 1/8th of an inch. Anything more than that results in a yelp and blood. Thanks in advance for your advice and info.


The model I bought is a dremel 7700. I use it daily on my boy BUT I do this as just a routine thing to keep him desensitized and barely touch the nails on a daily basis.

I'm not an expert and everything I learned was from this site and the links that other members provided.

I'm a bit concerned when you said he drags his back paws ..... And also that one paw was bleeding. These two things I would bring to your vets attention.

Can you start your own thread and maybe post a picture of your boys nails? This way others will see your question and offer their advise also. I really think you should have more input than just my thoughts and experience. (First time GSD owner, first time using dremel for nail trimming)

Oh, and welcome, this place has helped me a ton.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I have the 8220 and it works really well. I went with this one because I have three dogs, and it is a bit more powerful. I also think I would check the whole feet dragging thing out with your vet.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Even when you don't cut the quick, you still squeeze it. I always Dremel them. Super easy. The only thing I don't like is these stumpy looking nails. With my Collie I have to be careful not to touch the long hair or they will quickly wind around it.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

I am wondering what type of clippers did you use? I was using the guillotine type clippers and they seem like those don't squeeze the nail. Also helps to make sure the blades are as sharp as possible.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Hmmm...my girl hates the Dremmel. Doesn't mind the guillotine clippers at all. But I do prefer the results from the Dremel.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Chandra said:


> can you tell me what model? Was it special for dogs? How long should the nails be and if they're too long now how do you shorten them to make the quicks recede without bleeding every time? Our 14 month old drags his back paws so the 2 middle nails wear down quite a lot. We walk him a few miles daily with lots of opportunity to be on the shoulder or on a dirt path. Today it was about 4 miles and his one paw was bleeding. I clip his nails weekly by about 1/8th of an inch. Anything more than that results in a yelp and blood. Thanks in advance for your advice and info.


I have the exact same problem with my 5y/o WGSL. If I walk him too far, the center nails on his back paws will bleed. They are ALWAYS short. This is because he has "S" shaped tibias which looks like severe cow hocks. Couple that with severely dysplastic hips, creates a pronounced twisting motion when he walks. So our walks are not too long and always on soft surface:frown2:


----------



## Chandra (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks so much for your reply. I will start a new thread as you suggest. There I will include additional info from the vet and try to figure out how to attach a pic or 2


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Everything you need to know about Dremeling a dog's nails here: How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

wolfy dog said:


> Even when you don't cut the quick, you still squeeze it. I always Dremel them. Super easy. The only thing I don't like is these stumpy looking nails. With my Collie I have to be careful not to touch the long hair or they will quickly wind around it.


This is also an issue I have with one of my dogs - getting the hair caught in the dremel. I read somewhere that if you put a knee-high nylon stocking on the dog's foot and poke their nails through, it will hold the hair back.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You can also trim the hair around the base of the paws. Good for traction on wood floors.


----------

